# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Base de donnes Oriente Objet NeoDatis ODB

## osmadja

La version 1.8 de la base de donnes Oriente Objet vient do sortir (odb.neodatis.org) . NeoDatis simplifie au maximum la persistence d'objets

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a dj travaill avec?

----------


## palmipod

Bonjour,

je suis en train de "jouer" avec (sous netbeans). Excellent ! & Bravo
malheureusement je manque de temps pour coder entre mon job et mes gamins, mais la facilit que Neodatis apporte me laisse rveur : j'ai tellement de trucs  coder ;-)

je suis impatient de tester la version .net

je voulais me faire un outil d'estimation de charge (excel est parfait mais bon ...) multiprojets, je vais utiliser Neodatis pour la persistence (j'tais parti su de la persistence via serialisation XML mais pour les recherches ... bof)

voil voil
en tous les cas un bien bel outil

Chapeau bas

----------

